
Tell HN: AdNauseam got my IP address blocked from HN for being a bot - hvenev
A few days ago I started getting 403 errors when accessing some comment pages on Hacker News. Yesterday I sent an email to hn@ycombinator.com asking why those errors are happening. I was told that it was because someone was trying to submit the same article over and over again from my IP address. It was definitely not me.<p>I started looking for signs of malware on my machine - suspicious running processes or network activity, past logins, modified system files, and I even ran an antivirus scan. Then at some point Firefox connected to news.ycombinator.com without the website being open. I saw the connection appear in `about:networking`, but I didn&#x27;t know what made it (and didn&#x27;t have time to learn how to find out). The HackerNews moderator I talked to earlier told me that there was another attempt to submit an article around that time and gave me its address.<p>My first thought was that it must be a compromised extension. I found the domain name and a significant portion of the URL of the article in a file belonging to AdNauseam (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;adnauseam.io&#x2F;), an ad blocker based on uBlock Origin that also clicks on ads. There was no mention of it being compromised on the Internet.<p>The article was one I had read at some point, and had a &quot;Share this on Hacker News&quot; link pointing to the address generated by the bookmarklet (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;bookmarklet.html). One of the filter lists I had enabled tries to detect &quot;Share this&quot; links, so AdNauseam hid the link and clicked on it quite a few times. I still have to figure out why there were so many requests because I think I only visited that website once.<p>Luckily no submission was actually made because AdNauseam didn&#x27;t click on the button on the submission page itself.
======
ThePhysicist
I think using AdNauseam is not such a great idea in general as you’re
surrendering your IP address and other information to every tracker on every
webpage.

